# Summer coat vs winter coat?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Anyone else's GSD have less fluff in the summer than the winter? Is being "out of coat" a real thing? Do you see any difference in coat during the summer? 

We are having a horrible <span style="color: #FF0000">HEATWAVE</span> and Grimm's coat, especially around the hips and butt and thighs, is really coming out. He looks more sleek.







He was switched to raw a month and a half ago, developed a stunning coat, and now with this heatwave, seems to be shedding to a thinner, tighter coat. (still better than before the raw though)


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll have to wait till next year to add anything to this. We are still dealing with the puppy coat and adult coat issues. 

Do you have any pictures of the new sleek Grimm?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi had an ample undercoat in the winter but between me furminating him and all the swimming at the cottage he now has a very light topcoat. He still manages to drop enough hair around the house so that I have to sweep daily though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

It really depends on the line the dog comes from, Patti. 

Odin has a very thick coat with a pronounced undercoat. He sheds like mad as the seasons change and yes, his "feathers" as they are called at his hind legs do get lighter in the summer. Frigga, on the other hand, has a much lighter and closer coat and she doesn't change over anywhere near so much. Both dogs are fed the same from high quality dog food (EVO) and this is not an issue for them but diet can also be a cause of how much a dog's coat changes besides just the weather.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Having just "thatched" a couple of GSDs ... and it IS summer here (104 - 105 if you can find shade) let me add a couple of things --

My dogs have always been darker in summer than in winter, perhaps due to less undercoat.

I read recently that the double coat works as insulation only if the dead hair is kept removed. 

I got a heck of a lot of hair in my "thatching." Since they have a tremendous undercoat even on their bellies, I did shave the youngest quite a bit on the underside. But we still have lots of hair.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady looks like he has lost 10 pounds just with the hair gone!!
I brush him every other day and I can't believe the hair still coming out


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Patti,

The first time a dog blows coat after being switched to raw it can seem like an avalanche! I can remember pulling HUGE handfuls of fluffly white hair from the guys 'pants'.

Now, after years on raw Riggs barely blows coat anymore. Heck - I don't even bother brushing him unless he gets a bath or gets really dusty.


----------

